# Paying balance owing due date.



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi all,

As it is/was my first time filing a tax return in Canada my return took longer to process and I received my notice of assessment in June and I have no idea when I need to pay the balance owing by.

I'll also give the CRA a call on Monday but if anyone knows that would be great.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should have paid the amount owing within 5 days of filing the return. You are not supposed to wait for the NOA. You will be charged interest on any amount owing.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

How am I to know that? I'll just have to pay it then.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thegh0sts said:


> How am I to know that?



It will tell you this on their website and I believe it also mentions this right on the tax return form immediately below the box where you fill in the amount that they owe you or you owe them.




> I'll just have to pay it then.



Yes, and if there is a difference when you receive your NOA they will reimburse you (assuming you paid too much).


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I gave the CRA a call and it turns out when I had help to fill out the tax forms that I had not supplied the provincial tax and hence why I didn't see anything.

Anyway, I'll pay the amount owing, no biggie.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thegh0sts said:


> I gave the CRA a call and it turns out when I had help to fill out the tax forms that I had not supplied the provincial tax and hence why I didn't see anything.
> 
> Anyway, I'll pay the amount owing, no biggie.



If you didn't do the provincial form you should do it and resubmit your entire tax package as there will be provincial deductions that might reduce, or eliminate, whatever amount it is you think you owe.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thegh0sts said:


> I gave the CRA a call and it turns out when I had help to fill out the tax forms that I had not supplied the provincial tax and hence why I didn't see anything.
> 
> Anyway, I'll pay the amount owing, no biggie.


Obviously the help you used was incompetent. Suggest you don't use him/her again.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

The help was a relative so oh well. Also, most of the money I made was in contract work but even then I think the amount owing might have been less. Oh well, remember for next time.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

thegh0sts said:


> The help was a relative so oh well. Also, most of the money I made was in contract work but even then I think the amount owing might have been less. Oh well, remember for next time.



Rather than just shrugging your shoulders and paying, you should have your taxes done again by someone competent. Why pay tax if you don't need to?


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Duly noted.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

How long would it take to process the payment and would I still accumulate interest during that time?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thegh0sts said:


> How long would it take to process the payment and would I still accumulate interest during that time?


In today's electronic world payment can be processed instantaneously. It can be paid through your computer. Interest will accumulate/accrue from May 1/2015.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> thegh0sts said:
> 
> 
> > How long would it take to process the payment and would I still accumulate interest during that time?
> ...


I mean will it still accumulate interest between when it has been paid and when the CRA receive the payment?


----------

